# 2018 Teal Season Sighting Thread



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Its a little early, but with rice harvest in full swing, working on wetlands and ponds all spring and summer we are finally on the down hill side.. 

Our favorite time of year is almost upon us...ONLY 39 days.. 

Few pics of some ponds that are ready for teal season and that I am about to flood in the next few weeks for teal season.. 

I actually did see a small group of 6 teal last week hanging out with a bunch of fulvous. (Brazoria County) 

Happy Hunting to everyone this year..


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Can't wait. This last little stretch is killing me. Saw a small group fishing this weekend. Calhoun County.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

There's a bunch at the poopoo plant in Bishop hanging out with the black bellied whistling ducks. Do those count? I bet they taste great!


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cant wait havnt seen anything new just tha same handful hanging out with tha whistles here to


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Yea. Just a few weeks early. They will be here before we know it.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

One limit of birds spotted North part of Garwood prairie.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I fished Port Mansfield the last weekend of July and saw a group of eight winging across the Lower Laguna. We have full moon coming August 26. I've always been told that a full moon in second half of August brings lots of blue-wings.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Seems like this post is put up earlier and earlier every year... Dove then teal. The hummingbirds haven't even came back through yet!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> Seems like this post is put up earlier and earlier every year... Dove then teal. The hummingbirds haven't even came back through yet!!


while I do bait hummingbirds, I've found that breasting them out is less than satisfactory...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

And it takes so many..........


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> And it takes so many..........


http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Seneca_Wing_Shot_Shotgun/3777
useful if yer an Indian Maharaja
for taking peacock tongues.. 
might be effective on collards..
braised in a light garlic butter sauce...
and urban squill eatin' afficianados who other-wise cant alert neighbors..
Brunswick stew w/o the HOA PIA 
dove bacon wrap or squill stew 
yer yard.. yer supper


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

and I'mma bettin' somma yall can find an aunt or such who can cook up a mess w/gravy an' cathead biscuts..
learn from her!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is an interesting looking air gun. I wonder how quiet it is though. It would work well on the little tree rats if it didn't scare all the neighbors.
It is a little pricey though.

I bet my grandma could cook them little morsels in a nice cream gravy with a side of homemade mac and cheese.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

kweber said:


> while I do bait hummingbirds, I've found that breasting them out is less than satisfactory...


You obviously didn't get it. Hummers and butterflies are usually the first to arrive with the fall migration...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> You obviously didn't get it. Hummers and butterflies are usually the first to arrive with the fall migration...


oh yes I do see the fall migration...
couple yrs back a small creek in Mav Co was covered in Monarch butterflies...
we don't get a hummer thing here acct if I keep feeders full, they're here Mar thru Oct
I guess they have Lone Star cards..
if I have water , Mallards hang out here in winter . but the red-tail hawks always show up in late Oct


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

jumped a couple out of our dog working ponds over the weekend near winnie.....won't be long now.....my mouth sure if gettin foamy


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I saw a lot of teal down in Port Mansfield last week. Saw some near Nada just before that.


TH


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have decided to make a major change in what area we are hunting ducks this year. Already set up the camper and got the water, power and sewer hooked up. This weekend I am hoping to do some scouting. I hope to see a few Teal but like Mojo281 said, I think it is a bit early and a little too hot. 



22 days till Teal season!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

So negative pro... lol.. It's a simple way to start conversations about ducks.. And I start it the same week every year..lol I also have been seeing quite a few humming bird at my house. Plus whistlers are starting to show by the hundreds. The teal are usually a week or two behind all the whistlers from my observations in the past.. Plus I have been seeing a few small groups of bluewings recently. Dove are pretty thick in my parts right now as well



Mojo281 said:


> Seems like this post is put up earlier and earlier every year... Dove then teal. The hummingbirds haven't even came back through yet!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've heard some reports of teal showing up in Hockley area. Not sure if I should believe my sources or not. Lol!!


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Seen a couple groups of 6 and some singles yesterday eavning in chambers co


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Been seeing 2-300 daily at my place in Brazoria County...


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Saw approx 100 in the eagle lake area Sunday


----------



## Nate_TXFOWL (Aug 30, 2018)

Hope all is well fellas. This has been about my third name over the past decade... Gonna make an effort to be a little more involved this year. 

Anyways Iâ€™ve got a good one. Went down to Corpus for work earlier this week. Saw a hundred or so in the delta by bayside off 136, East side of Copano Bay, I believe itâ€™s the Aransas River Delta. Also, glassed a decent group on PINS island down by bird island. Good numbers showing up West of El Campo too. Ready to put a hurting on them!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

don't they come w/a full moon?
couple days ago...
next moon is late sept


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Monday was the full moon


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes...full moon = midnight train to Texas! Go to be doing a combo Teal hunt/Redfish run from a kayak.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Seeing a few groups here an there in Brazoria County..Nothing crazy.. Few more weeks to go so plenty of time for them to start filtering through..

Wells have been going for few weeks now and with the recent rains, ponds are looking awesome.. So ready for the 15th...


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

nice pond for sure


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

About 15-20 pins around Bayou Vista Sunday afternoon.

I know this is the teal sighting thread, but the big ducks get me excited.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

blue wing showed up on my big tanks a couple days ago. La Salle county


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Birds are showing up all over the Garwood Prairie.........


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

3CK said:


> About 15-20 pins around Bayou Vista Sunday afternoon.
> 
> I know this is the teal sighting thread, but the big ducks get me excited.


Good to hear. Havent seen any teal around our back lakes yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

fishingjordan said:


> Good to hear. Havent seen any teal around our back lakes yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When I hunted there, scouting teal was hit or miss. But they always showed up about 20-30 minutes after shooting time, when they get blasted off the inland freshwater ponds.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Lake Conroe yesterday
2 - small bands while crossing the lake at Daylight
1 big band of abut 50 flying high about 9am.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Happy to say we saw quite a few birds on the Garwood Prairie over the weekend. If you got water you should have birds.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> Happy to say we saw quite a few birds on the Garwood Prairie over the weekend. If you got water you should have birds.


Everyone should have water after the rain this week. As well as every low spot on every field.

Hopefully it doesn't scatter them too much.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I hate to say this, but the mosquitoes are back with a vengeance. The size of a wasp.........Had to bath in deet all weekend.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> I've heard some reports of teal showing up in Hockley area. Not sure if I should believe my sources or not. Lol!!


Which lawn were they walking around on ... ? LOL ... !!!!


----------



## 469Fly (Jun 14, 2018)

Seen a few birds around the A&M Corpus Christi Campus but nothing on the days I've scouted my hunting spots. I've been seeing lots of Black Bellies around here camped out on crop fields and irrigation ditches.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

saw a dozen lift off a flooded tank/field in Lytle this afternoon


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if that 95 thing shows up, I may need to get Daddyoux to run some hunts on flooded milo, corn, cotton and dove sunflower patches around here...
it's sopping and standing


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol............I just hope it doesn't wash out my South Texas hunt this weekend.
It might be fun hunting ducks over milo and sunflowers.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any numbers of teal in chambers county looks to be slow so far or scattered with tha darn rain


----------

